# Duct Tape



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Jeff walks into a bar and sees his friend Paul slumped over the bar. He walks over and asks Paul what's wrong.

"Well," replies Paul, "You know that beautiful girl at work that I wanted to ask out, but I got an erection every time I saw her?"

"Yes," replies Jeff with a laugh.

"Well," says Paul, straightening up, "I finally worked up the courage to ask her out, and she agreed."

"That's great!" says Jeff, "When are you going out?"

"I went to meet her this evening," continues Paul, "but I was worried I'd get an erection again. So I got some duct tape and taped "it" to my leg, so if I did,it wouldn't show".

"Sensible" says Jeff.

"So I get to her door," says Paul, "and I rang her doorbell. She answered it in the sheerest, sexiest, dress you ever saw."

"And what happened then?"

"I kicked her in the face."


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my, I think I just peed my self a little. That is hilarious. :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Really? :?:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> Really? :?:


Yes, please explain in detail.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> girlsfishtoo said:
> 
> 
> > Really? :?:


*Yes, please explain in detail.[/*quote]

your one funny dude. 8) :lol:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Im not falling for that one lol sorry!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What? I 'm innocent I tell you. :mrgreen:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea, uh-hu sureeeeeeeeeeee. I know all about those horns holding up that halo! :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

ohhhhh man that was the funniest thing i have heard in a long long time. :lol:


----------

